# "Jóvenes en la Manosfera. Influencia de la misoginia digital en la percepción que tienen los hombres jóvenes de la violencia sexual"



## Visilleras (3 Nov 2022)

El Centro Reina Sofía sobre Adolescencia y juventud ha publicado, a fecha de 2 de Noviembre de 2022 el siguiente informe








Jóvenes en la Manosfera. Influencia de la misoginia digital en la percepción que tienen los hombres jóvenes de la violencia sexual - Centro Reina Sofía sobre Adolescencia y Juventud


En este informe aportamos explicaciones sobre la emergencia, la configuración y la polinización de discursos antifeministas que surgen de comunidades misóginas de Internet, la denominada manosfera española A pesar del éxito social y de la institucionalización del movimiento feminista en los...



www.adolescenciayjuventud.org





El informe completo se puede descargar en este enlace


https://www.adolescenciayjuventud.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/02/Jovenes_en_la_Manosfera_Centro-Reina-Sofia_FAD.pdf




Evidentemente todos los medios se han hecho eco del informe:








‘Manosfera’: Donde se quieren los hombres que odian a las mujeres


Activistas por los derechos masculinos, gurús del ligue, ‘incels’... Los rincones antifeministas de internet proporcionan ante todo una red afectiva para los varones que se sienten victimizados y en crisis, según un estudio de la FAD sobre subculturas misóginas ‘online’




elpais.com













Dentro de la 'manosfera', la comunidad online de hombres contra el feminismo


Un estudio del Centro Reina Sofía sobre Adolescencia y Juventud de la FAD ha hecho un mapeo sobre el conjunto de subculturas que se mueven en Internet propagando un discurso misógino que presenta a los hombres como víctimas




www.eldiario.es













Qué es la 'manosfera' y por qué debe preocuparnos


Al mismo tiempo que vivimos un auge del feminismo, Internet se llena de discursos misóginos y antifeministas. Un estudio del Centro Reina Sofía sobre Adolescencia y Juventud de la FAD analiza la influencia de estos mensajes | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com













El antifeminismo se hace fuerte en las redes


Crece la misoginia en los hombres jóvenes de la mano de youtubers, gurús y foros machistas




www.lavanguardia.com













El uso de los memes como arma antifeminista


La manosfera está cobrando cada vez más relevancia en España, hasta el punto de que ya podemos hablar de una manosfera española




www.ecoavant.com






Imagino que en un par de horas saldrá la pieza correspondiente en los informativos de la tarde. Con una "polémica" alimentada desde redes sociales para terminar la semana, y debates enconados, violentos y estériles.

Es curioso que las "tremendas polémicas" que suponen un terror social provocado, ya sea en un Colegio Mayor de horteras, o porque cierta Ministra ha dicho nosequé, *coincidan SIEMPRE con el fin de semana*, que es justo cuando sus señorías (¡vivan sus señorías!) hablan de sus subiditas de sueldos, de implantar cositas así con talante totalitario (y el apoyo del 99% de la cámara) y todas esas cosas, que pasan, a la chita callando, siendo aprobadas, mientras el personal se dedica a mirar el dedo, o al gañan que grita, o a la pedorra que la arma en Twitter.

(Esto de sugerir que este informe, y el previsible tsunami de indignación y "debate" que vendrá detrás, es algo PERFECTAMENTE PROGRAMADO nos es más que otro de mis delirios, alejado de la realidad: Pura coña, chanza y chufla...)


*A lo que vamos: *La intención de este hilo es comentar amistosamente este informe, y las noticias al respecto desde los medios que van a innundar en los próximas días.

Como curiosidad (mera casualidad, claro) destacar la enorme cantidad de medios que se hacen eco del informe, y precisamente ahora, a finales de año, antes de navidades, y justo unos meses antes de las elecciones autonómicas.

No quiero ser cenizo pero me huele que va a haber una tendencia clara en los próximos meses: La juventud no sólo es que se drogue y se haga pajas, es que no quiere pasar por el aro, y eso es facha y malísimo.

Más millones, y más campañas, y más delirio distópico (por vía administrativa) para controlar a cualquiera que no comulgue con la agenda 2030.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (3 Nov 2022)

Jóvenes hasta los cojones de putas chonis y putas charos


----------



## Visilleras (3 Nov 2022)

- Pffffffff
- ¿Que pasa?
- Mira las trends, tía
- Si... bueno lo de la Montero, que piden su dimisión ¿y qué?
- Pues que antes eso tenía una duración de 24-48 horas...
- Ainsss, ¿Y qué?
- Mira bien
- Hostía, hostia...
- Si
- ¡¡Hostia tíaaaaaa!!
- ¿Seguro que esos datos están bien?
- Si, si, míralo...
- A ver dale a F5
- Que sí tía que si... Y para colmo el lunes y ayer en la tele algunos se salieron del tiesto...
- ¿Cual es el target que hay que tocar?
- HBH de entre 25-40
- ¿Es el más activo?
- Si
- ¿Y la intención de voto?
- Mira en la pantalla grande
- Joder, joder, joderr.... Ufff
- A ver, calma... pensemos...


(tras dos horas de cháchara y seis cafés aparece la _solución_)

- Pues eso tía, que voten a quien voten da igual, lo que hay que hacer es parar la marea...
- Te digo que lo del informe ese es la mejor opción
- ¿Y desde cuando lleva hecho eso, tía?
- Uhhh, yo qué se... dos años o así por lo menos...
- Pues si lo sacan a hora nos hacen un favor...
- Ya ves... Oye una cosita que te iba a preguntar ¿Podrías explicar todo esto para el que nos lea?
- Pero ¿qué dices tía? ¿Estas bien? ¿Otra vez con la ensoñación esa de que alguien te escribe los diálogos?
- Si...
- ¡Puios misóginmos fascistas que se saltan la cuarta pared y hacen meta-literatura!
- Tranquila que esta tarde voy a la psicóloga, pero explica, explica, que si no los machiruloshh no te entienden...
- Bueno, va... Como en las últimas semanas no habéis tragao con lo del Elias Ahuja como tremendo ataque machista sin precedentes, si no que la cosa ha ido a más, y la gente pide la dimisión de la Montero todos los días ... ahora tenemos que contra-atacar... es sencillo...
- ¡Pero tía! Da un poco más de detalles ¿No ves que los del forocoches y las burbujas son cortitos?
- Jajajaja, si, tía... A ver... Como el año que viene va a haber elecciones generales y nuestro cliente principal
- La PSOE
- Si, la PSOE, jijijijij, va a perder (en principio) tenemos que hacer, si o si, una maniobra de distracción y de formación de crispación social para poder usaros como propaganda electoral... y ya está
- Jo tíaaa, que te esplicas mu mall, jajajaja
- A ver, joder, que se trata de dividir más a la sociedad, creando dos grupos muy definidos. Por un lado los jóvenes millenials y desencantados que, aunque usan la tecnología son trodos muy conservadores y muy fachas, y por el otro lado las charos langostas que no quieren perder sus privilegios... así a grandes rasgos... entonces, si conseguimos que exista una "percepción" de machismo desaforado (y supuestamente organizado) en las redes, podremos poner el foco ahí...
- Y no en las calles que es dónde stán los problemas...
- Yo creo que así se entiende, ¿no?
- Malamente, pero bueno...
- Oye, qué te iba a decir ¿A ti te han ingresado la nómina?


----------



## Lumpen (3 Nov 2022)

Antifeminista = Misógino 

No “vacunado” de covid = magufo de extremaderecha

La neolengua a tope.


----------



## Ricohombre (3 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> El Centro Reina Sofía sobre Adolescencia y juventud ha publicado, a fecha de 2 de Noviembre de 2022 el siguiente informe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hablan de la "manosfera" como antes lo hacian de la deep web: sin tener ni puta idea.

Creo que los que estamos aquí nos encontramos en un lugar bastante alejado de lo que sería la cosmovisión del _normi _cualquiera; en cuanto al feminismo y al mujerio, seguramente tengamos una visión mas radical que Roma Gallardo o UTBH y sin embargo nunca he visto aquí un meme o una apología de la violación y si existen, desde luego no es algo generalizado.

Es una pena que no mencionen este foro porque se están perdiendo lo mejor, les iba a encantar.



Abrojo dijo:


> Yo creo que el riesgo está en que demonicen a los chavales que tienen alguna inquietud por buscar algún tipo de contenido del palo tradicional/conservador/patriótico; los quieren poner a la altura de los skin heads o los jugadores de rol o videojuegos de los años noventa y 2000
> 
> La noticia va con retraso y pretende ser una alerta para los padres millenial o boomers para que vigilen a sus zoomers, que cantan ya el Cara al Sol sin remilgos aunque sea por joder



Puede que logren el efecto contrario, la juventud por definición siempre busca ser rebelde y transgresora, no será raro que muchos chavales por simple rebote busquen este tipo de contenido y ya cuando se den cuenta de que parte del mismo tiene cierta utilidad para surfear este Kali Yuga en el que nos han metido los rojos... 



bondiappcc dijo:


> ¿Cómo se accede a la Manosfera?



  

Tienes que instalar Thor y una VPN, también tienes que dibujar un sello de Baphomet en el suelo y rodearlo de velas, muchas velas. Después necesitas la sangre menstrual de un feminista, un cáliz y conjurar a medianoche una serie de hechizos que se encuentran encriptados en el libro (descatalogado) Sexo y carácter, de Otto Weininger.


----------



## zirick (3 Nov 2022)

A todo le ponen nombres de mierda.

Odiamos el progresismo, fin.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (3 Nov 2022)

Instauras un régimen de apartheid discriminatorio hasta la náusea, obligas a comulgar con una serie de vomitivos dogmas enemigos del sentido común, encubres y proteges a pedófilas e infanticidas, promueves el racismo antiblanco, institucionalizas la misandría, encarcelas a inocentes con sentencias delirantes a golpe de rebuzno popular, asesinas, engañas, manipulas de forma repugnante. La manosfera dicen, lo que hay es motivos de sobra para dar comienzo a otra guerra civil.


----------



## Straton (3 Nov 2022)

La "manosfera" esta ya completamente destruida, tuvieron su momento hace unos años pero han sido perseguidos y cancelados, ya no queda nada.

Y la gente encantada con las feminazis, el mariconismo y el comunismo, los bozales y los aplausos en las ventanas, es lo que quiere la mayoría.


----------



## Abrojo (3 Nov 2022)

si lo critica EP, El Diario, la SER, ha de ser bueno por cojones

El Ático ha tenido momentos de manosfera de calidad, igual porque se nutría de misandria.info, o igual es que ahora ya ha quedado todo dicho y solo queda hueco para quejarse y para oir al coherente de las ideas predicar en el desierto


----------



## midelburgo (3 Nov 2022)

Troposfera, estratosfera, mesosfera y manosfera...

Tudemun!


----------



## Furymundo (3 Nov 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Hablan de la "manosfera" como antes lo hacian de la deep web: sin tener ni puta idea.
> 
> Creo que los que estamos aquí nos encontramos en un lugar bastante alejado de lo que sería la cosmovisión del _normi _cualquiera; en cuanto al feminismo y al mujerio,* seguramente tengamos una visión mas radical que Roma Gallardo o UTBH* y sin embargo nunca he visto aquí un meme o una apología de la violación y si existen, desde luego no es algo generalizado.
> 
> Es una pena que no mencionen este foro porque se están perdiendo lo mejor, les iba a encantar.



esos ni siquiera estan en nuestra LIGA


----------



## Furymundo (3 Nov 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> si lo critica EP, El Diario, la SER, ha de ser bueno por cojones
> 
> El Ático ha tenido momentos de manosfera de calidad, igual porque se nutría de misandria.info, o igual es que ahora ya ha quedado todo dicho y solo queda hueco para quejarse y para oir al coherente de las ideas predicar en el desierto



hace tiempo que esta todo dicho


----------



## GonX (3 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Instauras un régimen de apartheid discriminatorio hasta la náusea, obligas a comulgar con una serie de vomitivos dogmas enemigos del sentido común, encubres y proteges a pedófilas e infanticidas, promueves el racismo antiblanco, institucionalizas la misandría, encarcelas a inocentes con sentencias delirantes a golpe de rebuzno popular, asesinas, engañas, manipulas de forma repugnante. La manosfera dicen, lo que hay es motivos de sobra para dar comienzo a otra guerra civil.



Tio que solo han hecho seguimiento de los MEMES online si de esto quieres llegar a acometer el genocidio de medio pais esque realmente hay un problema con el estado psicologico y la sensibilidad de los que se sienten tan emocionalmente agraviados por esto.


----------



## thx (3 Nov 2022)

Straton dijo:


> La "manosfera" esta ya completamente destruida, tuvieron su momento hace unos años pero han sido perseguidos y cancelados, ya no queda nada.
> 
> Y la gente encantada con las feminazis, el mariconismo y el comunismo, los bozales y los aplausos en las ventanas, es lo que quiere la mayoría.



Hablando de la manosfera, ¿Que fue de Roosh V? La ultima vez que escuche de él creo que se habia metido en la religion.


----------



## Abrojo (3 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que el riesgo está en que demonicen a los chavales que tienen alguna inquietud por buscar algún tipo de contenido del palo tradicional/conservador/patriótico; los quieren poner a la altura de los skin heads o los jugadores de rol o videojuegos de los años noventa y 2000

La noticia va con retraso y pretende ser una alerta para los padres millenial o boomers para que vigilen a sus zoomers, que cantan ya el Cara al Sol sin remilgos aunque sea por joder


----------



## delfinavicky (3 Nov 2022)

En la novela "1984" se dice que el mejor libro es aquel que te cuenta lo que tú ya sabías, pero ordenado.
Este informe me parece delicioso porque es un magnífico resumen de todo lo que creo y pienso sobre el tema. Es magnífico tenerlo todo ordenado (definiciones, sitios de referencia, etc.) y a la mano, asi que gracias a las CHAROS que lo han hecho posible.
¡Y además trae memes! Me muero.


----------



## el segador (3 Nov 2022)

solo he leido hasta lo de "emergencia", cuando un chiringuito necesita dinero, aparece esta palabra, lo demas está de relleno incluso falso y exagerado


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (3 Nov 2022)

Me lo voy a leer entero, a ver si nombran a esta casa y su Ático. 86 páginas tiene el heztudio; tantos años de esfuerzo anónimo y colectivo han dado sus frutos.


----------



## Kubernet0 (3 Nov 2022)

No he leído una mierda pero quizás los hombres tengan una o dos razones para ser misóginos.


----------



## Abrojo (3 Nov 2022)

ya va tocando un Libro Blanco de la Hibristofilia y la Hipergamia


----------



## Raedero (3 Nov 2022)

A rebufo del asesinato de Gijón.

Está claro que estamos en un momento de acelerar y frenar a la vez a ver si todo revienta.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (3 Nov 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Tio que solo han hecho seguimiento de los MEMES online si de esto quieres llegar a acometer el genocidio de medio pais esque realmente hay un problema con el estado psicologico y la sensibilidad de los que se sienten tan emocionalmente agraviados por esto.



Muy naive


----------



## bondiappcc (3 Nov 2022)

¿Cómo se accede a la Manosfera?


----------



## Joaquim (3 Nov 2022)

Vamos, lo de siempre, como no tienen argumentos para rebatir, insultan, demonizan y piden censura y linchamiento; de primero de Totalitarismo.

Por cierto, los Borbones a los Tiburones; los Reyes sobran, la Corona basta.

Reina Sofía, la Cornuda Consentida, dando lecciones de lucha contra la "Misogínia"; el chiste se cuenta solo.

Viva el Reino de España, mueran los Reyes de España y la Familia Real.






REY FELIPE VI " HABLEMOS DE COMPROMISO, DEL COMPROMISO DE ESPAÑA DE HACER REALIDAD LA AGENDA 20-30 "


No por ser ya más que sabido para quién trabaja este parásito, traidor, no da menos asco escucharle decir esto, van a calzón quitado, Leyes de Género, cambio climático,. inmigración, " Pacto de Estado", aquí da igual a quien votes, esto esta ya decidido, ... atención a como hace énfasis en los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## GonX (3 Nov 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> ¿Cómo se accede a la Manosfera?



Unete al cir*culo* de los que solo le dan a _"la mano"_ supongo


----------



## Visilleras (3 Nov 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Me lo voy a leer entero, a ver si nombran a esta casa y su Ático. 86 páginas tiene el heztudio; tantos años de esfuerzo anónimo y colectivo han dado sus frutos.



Ni una referencia a burbuja tiene, ya te lo digo yo que lo he escudriñado de cabo a rabo


----------



## Visilleras (3 Nov 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> A rebufo del asesinato de Gijón.
> 
> Está claro que estamos en un momento de acelerar y frenar a la vez a ver si todo revienta.



THIS!

Si no hubiese sucedido ese terrible asesinato, con la gente pidiendo desde el Lunes la dimisión de Montero, estoy SEGURO de que este informe lo hubieran lanzado el 25 de Noviembre que toca fecha simbólica de esta secta


----------



## cuartosinascensor (3 Nov 2022)

Pero que coño es la manosfera? No me entero de nada desde hace mucho tiempo. Todo esto es ridículo.


----------



## Dragón Asesino (3 Nov 2022)

A veces tengo ganas que el Cuento de la Criada se haga real y estas zorras no sean más que ÚTEROS ANDANTES


----------



## Straton (3 Nov 2022)

thx dijo:


> Hablando de la manosfera, ¿Que fue de Roosh V? La ultima vez que escuche de él creo que se habia metido en la religion.



Ni idea, no era seguidor de Roosh V.

Pero a todos los PUA los habían ya cancelado mucho antes del fiasco covid, más o menos cayeron en la época de Charlotesville ¿se acuerda alguien de aquello? ¿Que fue de aquella gente por cierto, como aquel chaval que huyendo de una horda de negros tuvo un accidente y murió una gorda en el tumulto y lo declararon terrorista?

Aquel incidente lo usaron de excusa para cancelar todos los canales de "derechas" moderados en youtube, antifeministas, PUA, MGTOW, no quedó ninguno e incluso algun PUA acabó en la cárcel por besar a una chica en la calle. los incels fueron declarados grupo de odio y perseguidos, los foros de esa gente todos cerrados.

TAmbíen apareció el mierdecilla blanco hetero ese, subiendo de popularidad mientras todos los canales antifeministas eran eliminados, que casualidad, luego en el fiasco covid con sus vídeos pro-confinamiento y anti-negacionistas ya quedó claro a quien servía y quien lo puso donde esta.

La manosfera estaba ya muerta hace tiempo, antes del fiasco covid.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Nov 2022)

Lo he escuchado esta misma mañana en la radio.

Si no vivimos en la novela de 1984, estamos realmente cerca.


----------



## alward (3 Nov 2022)

https://dle.rae.es/misandria



Tambien es delito... Denunciese!


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (3 Nov 2022)

Manos qué? Me hesplican?


----------



## chainsaw man (3 Nov 2022)

La gran renuncia, a trabajar, emparejarse, etc... han conseguido lo que querian, ahora quien saca el pais adelante? quien va a currar de sol a sol por sus hijos y familia? quien tiene familia?

He leido un titular hace nada diciendo que el 50% japoneses adultos nunca ha tenido una cita, vamos a la japonizacion de la sociedad y lo peor es que ellos al menos controlan el gasto e inmigracion, pero aqui ni eso, asi que vamos a ir parejos a ellos dentro de poco y les superaremos en algun momento porque estamos haciendo las cosas no mal, sino peor que ellos. El caso es que a mi me da ya todo igual, de hecho me hace gracia ver como se estrella el tren sin que nadie pueda presionar el freno.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (3 Nov 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> Pero que coño es la manosfera? No me entero de nada desde hace mucho tiempo. Todo esto es ridículo.



Pues la manosfera es el diccionario de la agenda giliprogre que nos intentar imponer. Todas esas palabrejas que necesitan para poder explicar sus ideologias paranoicas. Utilizan el lenguaje para la manipulacion.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 Nov 2022)

_"Este hallazgo concuerda con otra cifra aportada por el barómetro: el porcentaje de chicos que consideran la violencia de género como un problema importante ha caído del 54.2% en 2017 a 50.4% en 2021."_

Con 30+% de paro juvenil, bajos sueldos, impuestos excesivos, dificultad para conseguir vivienda propia... Como que hay problemas mayores que ese... Me sorprende que sea una cifra tan grande (50.4%)...


----------



## Kozak (3 Nov 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> _"Este hallazgo concuerda con otra cifra aportada por el barómetro: el porcentaje de chicos que consideran la violencia de género como un problema importante ha caído del 54.2% en 2017 a 50.4% en 2021."_
> 
> Con 30+% de paro juvenil, bajos sueldos, impuestos excesivos, dificultad para conseguir vivienda propia... Como que hay problemas mayores que ese... Me sorprende que sea una cifra tan grande (50.4%)...



Es que hay que ver, el chaval de Aheziras que aunque estudie no encuentra curro ni de reponedor del Mencabrona, teniendo que esquivar m0r0s, no caer en la droga y pagando facturas cada vez más altas no está lo bastante "concienciado" de la importancia del femenesmo ni proclama la Charhada lo bastante alto (y si lo hiciera tampoco le entenderían que para eso tiene el único acento del que se puede uno reir en España sin resultar "centralista").


----------



## bondiappcc (3 Nov 2022)

¿Nadie sabe decir cómo se accede a la Manosfera?


----------



## Sputnik (3 Nov 2022)

Muera la Agenda 2030 y mueran sus promotores!!


Es que ya no se me pueden hinchar más los cojones con tanto mercenario dirigiendo la sociedad vía medios de manipulación.


Y ya con la parte de la población que apoya esta mierda fetida, no puedo decir publicamente lo que haría, porque ESOS/AS son los auténticos responsables de su propia ignominia mental, por holgazaneria intelectual, los otros sólo aprovechan su estulticia.


----------



## Marca Hispánica (3 Nov 2022)

Estas plataformas han sido todas silenciadas a base de estrangular sus vías de financiación y comentarios. Se les negado los pagos y/o donaciones, el hosting y también el soporte de foro (por discuss, no recuerdo el nombre bien). 

El internet está en manos de los liberales yankis, que te pueden dejar sin plataforma y sin recursos para financiarte, por no estar de acuerdo con su opinión.

Estas cosas me hacen convencerme de que no vivimos con verdadera libertad de expresión.


----------



## FilibustHero (3 Nov 2022)

La sociedad se divide en feministas y en fascistas.


----------



## Barracuda (3 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> *En este informe aportamos explicaciones sobre la emergencia, la configuración y la polinización de discursos antifeministas que surgen de comunidades misóginas de Internet, la denominada manosfera española*



El polen es heteropatriarcal y viola los pristilos.


----------



## UNGERN (3 Nov 2022)

Hay que ir preparando ya la manosfera del metaverso.


----------



## Roberto Malone (3 Nov 2022)

¿Risto ha demonizado ya a Jordan Peterson?.

Con Ben Shapiro no hay cojones, es de la etnia.

Edito: Estoy leyendo el 'informe' y parece redactado por alguien de Podemos.

Buscando por internet el nombre de las autoras, se ve el importante sesgo. Uh, forman parte de chiringuitos de genaro.

No voy a seguir leyendo el 'informe'. Está claro que no saben ni por dónde les da el aire.


----------



## calzonazos (3 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> El Centro Reina Sofía sobre Adolescencia y juventud ha publicado, a fecha de 2 de Noviembre de 2022 el siguiente informe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta forocoches y de burbuja nada??


----------



## andresitozgz (3 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> El Centro Reina Sofía sobre Adolescencia y juventud ha publicado, a fecha de 2 de Noviembre de 2022 el siguiente informe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema, como todo lo que pasa en este país (y en el mundo) es que para opinar de un estudio pagado por esta "fundación privada sin ánimo de lucro" sería interesante conocer quien financia esta fundación, porque claro vas a su "composición" y la primera persona que aparece es Inés Alberdi, miembro del PSOE entonces claro... Este tipo de informes funcionan a la inversa de lo que sería lógico, Inés Alberdi quiere demostrar una cosa y paga un informe con dinero publico a gente que ratifique el dogma político que necesita.

En fin... la mafia política tiene tan atado el sistema que es imposible tirarlo abajo. DE UN LADO Y DE OTRO

Edito: Inés Alberdi no sólo es miembro del PSOE, sino que su hermana fue ministra del PSOE. "casualidades"


----------



## EnergiaLibre (3 Nov 2022)

No tengo tiempo de leer tanto texto, estoy ocupado preparando unas cunetas preciosas.


----------



## Juanchufri (3 Nov 2022)

La única receta: palos de avellano en las costillas


----------



## oldesnake (3 Nov 2022)

Destrozan las relaciones y ahora se quejan de que muchos estemos en contra de esas medidas que claramente están destrozando el país, no se de que se extrañan. Y como siempre todo es misoginia, eso si, cuando una mujer mata a su hija es un suicidio ampliado por compasión, no se donde van dando lecciones de moralidad.


----------



## Decipher (3 Nov 2022)

Hasta los cojones esfera


----------



## El Lonchafinista (3 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> - Pffffffff
> - ¿Que pasa?
> - Mira las trends, tía
> - Si... bueno lo de la Montero, que piden su dimisión ¿y qué?
> ...



Me parto la polla


----------



## andresitozgz (3 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> El Centro Reina Sofía sobre Adolescencia y juventud ha publicado, a fecha de 2 de Noviembre de 2022 el siguiente informe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigo haciendo "periodismo de sofá", la primera miembra que aparece en el "comité" de esta fundación que publica articulos "por amor al arte" no sólo es miembro del PSOE, sino que es la hermana de la exministra Cristina Alberdi, también del PSOE.

Esta "fundación sin ánimo de lucro" no es más que otro chiringuito socialista que se dedica a publicar informes con los dogmas que interesan al partida a cambio de subvenciones públicas pagadas por todos.

QUE NO SIRVA ESTO PARA LA DERECHA... PUES ELLOS TIENEN LOS MISMOS CHIRINGUITOS E INFORMES EN OTRAS FUNDACIONES. EL PUTO PROBLEMA ES NUESTRA DEMOCRACIA CORRUPTA


----------



## Hamazo (3 Nov 2022)

El primero de los artículos que leí los otros días fue en la vanguardia. Me salió y por curiosidad eché un ojo. En primer momento pensé que era en respuesta a todo lo que les está cayendo con el tema de la niña asesinada por su madre. Después navego un ratito por la red, y me di cuenta que no, que tienen ya motivos para estar cagadas. El hartazgo a las feminazis y a las tías con las leyes en general es bastante extendido. Más de lo que se piensan aquí.


----------



## Visilleras (3 Nov 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Me parto la polla



Y yo que me elagro


----------



## midelburgo (3 Nov 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> ¿Nadie sabe decir cómo se accede a la Manosfera?



Haciendo manspreading, manolas y escuchando Man-O-War.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Nov 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Troposfera, estratosfera, mesosfera y manosfera...
> 
> Tudemun!





la manosfera esta justo pegada a la estratósfera de menem
ahora solo faltan los cohetes feministas para llegar a ella


----------



## NIKK (3 Nov 2022)

Lo dice la cadena ser    . Menudos psicópatas.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Nov 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Haciendo manspreading, manolas y escuchando Man-O-War.





el himno de la manosfera nazi fachafranco pantanos edition


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Nov 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Esta forocoches y de burbuja nada??



es para que nos confiemos
de todas formas los glow in the dark niggers del cni nos tienen super fichaos


----------



## Pajarotto (3 Nov 2022)

Violencia sexual es no follar nada en 10 años.

Si no has pasado por eso no sabes lo que es la violencia sexual.

Desafortunadamente la mayoría de jóvenes en España sí lo saben. Deberíamos preguntarle primero a ellos sobre el tema (de la violencia sexual=.

Y ya si eso te pones con el tema del suicidio masculino en en España.


----------



## jesus88 (3 Nov 2022)

esta claro que los hombres no soportamos la conducta actual de las mujeres.

son como nosotros, follan a diestro y siniestro, (nosotros con prostitutas ), cuernos por doquier, poco femeninas, bordes, etc.
si sumamos las leyes desfavorables para nosotros, salvo que hagas MFH, o seas dicaprio, no nos interesan estas relaciones.

entonces, ante este panorama aumenta la misoginia.

solo nos puede salvar las relaciones el islam.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (3 Nov 2022)

Que coman la polla las putas charos , la femimonjas y todo el resto de escoria , pensabais que ibais a abusar para siempre sin respuesta , esperar que esto solo esta empezando


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Nov 2022)

jesus88 dijo:


> esta claro que los hombres no soportamos la conducta actual de las mujeres.
> 
> son como nosotros, follan a diestro y siniestro, (nosotros con prostitutas ), cuernos por doquier, poco femeninas, bordes, etc.
> si sumamos las leyes desfavorables para nosotros, salvo que hagas MFH, o seas dicaprio, no nos interesan estas relaciones.
> ...



solo el odio puede salvar tu alma derroida
ninguna otra cosa


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Nov 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Violencia sexual es no follar nada en 10 años.
> 
> Si no has pasado por eso no sabes lo que es la violencia sexual.
> 
> ...









"pajarito rodgers here, imma turn this friend zone, into a kill zone"


----------



## Don Meliton (3 Nov 2022)

Que fue de aquello de “a los monstruos no mirar"? 

No dedico un segundo de mi tiempo a leer los delirios de esas chiringuiteras ni jarto de vino.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Nov 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> A rebufo del asesinato de Gijón.
> 
> Está claro que estamos en un momento de acelerar y frenar a la vez a ver si todo revienta.









supreme cunetas para todos!!!


----------



## Rescatador (3 Nov 2022)

¿La Reina Sofía financia un Centro de Estudios? Pues sí que es generosa.

Como los Reyes y aristócratas mecenas de la Edad Media. Bravo por ella.


----------



## La tulipe noire (3 Nov 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> ya va tocando un Libro Blanco de la Hibristofilia y la Hipergamia



Que el Señor me perdone pero, si entendí bien lo que significa hibristofilia e hipergamia, hay material en la Biblia; sirva de ejemplo Adán y Eva, que pudieran ser el primer "pagafantas" y la primera "hipergámica" de la historia.


----------



## Lego. (3 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> El Centro Reina Sofía sobre Adolescencia y juventud ha publicado, a fecha de 2 de Noviembre de 2022 el siguiente informe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues a mi me parecen muy bien estas campañas. Y da igual que sean una mierda y no se enteren de nada o lo tergiversen todo a propósito. Dan visibilidad.

Cada chaval que vaya por ahí deprimido o simpeando (y luego deprimido), y gracias a alguno de esos artículos le de por curiosear en su tiktok o en youtube por estos temas, será convenietemente vapuleado por la realidad y con un poco de suerte espabila y aprende, como mínimo, a evitar que le chuleen. Un pagafantas menos.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (3 Nov 2022)

Principio de acción y reacción, no sé de qué se sorprenden. Si estás todo el día machacándoles con la ideología de género y demás mierdas woke pues es normal que se vuelvan contra ello, el joven es rebelde por naturaleza.

Yo lo veo en mi familia, excepto dos de mis tíos y yo son todos más rojos que @dabuti pero veo a mis sobrinas y a mis primas pequeñas con pulseras de VOX y con pegatinas de la bandera de España en los cuadernos de clase, incluso hace un par de semanas una de mis primas que tiene 13 años y cuya madre fue concejala del PSOE en una conocida ciudad burgalesa, me pidió que le grabase un cd de RAC, es fan a muerte de Estirpe Imperial y cada vez que me ve me saluda levantando la palma y con un sonoro ¡Heil Hitler! o ¡Arriba España!. Hace una semana la expulsaron junto a otros 11 críos del colegio varios días por cantar el cara al sol durante el recreo.


----------



## Miss Andorra (3 Nov 2022)

Lo de "manosfera" viene porque no parano de darle a la mano para cascarsela ?


----------



## Kartoffeln (3 Nov 2022)

*Mi canales PREFERIDOS de REDPILL & BLACK PILL*



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/mi-canales-preferidos-de-redpill.1704468/#




Soldado americano que tenía una novia españorda y ella lo dejó cuando le diagnosticaron un cáncer.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (3 Nov 2022)

La manosfera sólo son los hombres omega de la sociedad: incels maricones encerrados en el armario del cual jamás saldrán, que ven a las mujeres como rivales por los hombres y los recursos y, por lo tanto, entes a exterminar. Es decir, se comportan como las mujeres omega, que la emprenden contra las mujeres normales y contra mujeres que están muy por encima de ellas en lo que sea: inteligencia, habilidades, belleza, salud, etc. Probablemente, los hombres omega tengan un cerebro femenino y por eso actúan así.

Ningún hombre hetero teme a las mujeres, ni las considera inferiores, ni superiores, ni se mete en ninguna manosfera...porque tiene un cerebro masculino y puede valerse por sí mismo. Sabe perfectamente que ninguna mujer es una amenaza para él y de hecho a éstos nunca les pasa nada malo provocado por una mujer. A medida que aumenta el mariconismo, promovido por las mujeres omega, aumentará la manosfera. Es decir, que crean el monstruo ellas mismas. Esto lo han provocado las propias feminazis, que son las mujeres omega, versión femenina de los incels y, en su mayoría, lesbianas que ven a todos los hombres como competencia por las mujeres.

Las personas omega son animales muy básicos. Tienden al crimen y se guían por puro instinto de supervivencia, tendiendo al parasitismo debido a su inutilidad. Inutilidad directamente relacionada con enfermedades físicas y/o mentales. Estas personas deberían estar encerradas en conventos, monasterios o psiquiátricos, no danzando libremente haciendo el gilipollas, como pasa ahora. Si les dejas moverse entre la sociedad, la destruirán, que es precisamente lo que están haciendo.



Kubernet0 dijo:


> No he leído una mierda pero quizás los hombres tengan una o dos razones para ser misóginos.



Los hombres no son misóginos. Sólo las maricas malas son misóginas. Curiosamente, tienen cerebro de mujer. Las únicas que odian a las mujeres son otras mujeres y los maricones resentidos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Nov 2022)

La Barbie que tan pronto te hace el saludo militar



Como le entra la vena facha y se pone a hacer el saludo nazi


----------



## Chocochomocho (4 Nov 2022)

Jojojo me froto las manos con ese informe, son tiempos de nuevos aires.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (4 Nov 2022)

El sociólogo de guardia ha llegado a su localidad para hablarles de prostitución de los métodos cualitativos. Si tiene una plaga de posmotontos acérquese al camión que paramos por poco rato


Hamijas, por qué lo llamáis triangulación metodológica, si solo son diferentes espejos con los que miraros el ombligo...

Las entrevistas a expertos...meh, relleno, refriteo, podría colar como está, podrían ser un poco más honestas y considerarlas sencillamente preliminares de investigación. Pero va, venga, aquí no me meto. Ni me importa a quién coño le han preguntado.

Los grupos de discusión (y su análisis) con pinta ser puritito ETIC sesgado hacia la normatividad de las autoras. Ya desde la definición de perfiles y composición de los grupos se intuyen más trampas que una peli de chinos. Aparte que a ver: 5 grupos de 2 horas, si transcribes todo (que sería lo técnicamente correcto para el análisis posterior pero es un curro gigante) luego tienes 10 horas de material audiovisual que vas a tener que "digerir" de algún modo, y no, no me refiero a coger cuatro citas sueltas o a que lo resumas en plan "Titanic en 30 segundos".

Lo llaman "etnografía digital", "análisis hermenéutico de memes" o "análisis crítico del discurso" porque "mirar tonterías militantes en las redes mientras me fumo un porro y confirmo mis sesgos" queda feo en el informe. ¿Qué cojones es esta subnormalidad? Para un trabajo de 1º de antropología ya va justito, para algo profesional es un chiste







¿Vas a coleccionar microfichas como un retromonguer? Con todo ese abundante y diverso material necesitas tener una base de datos MAMADÍSIMA en Etnograph, Atlas TI o similar, en la que hayas ido metiendo todos tus hallazgos. Esto es un trabajo complejo, especializado y meticuloso, cientos de horas solo para dejar "trituradas" las observaciones de los grupos focales, que por cierto, lo que habéis usado en España se llaman grupos focales, los "grupos de discusión" son de más de una convocatoria por cada grupo. Me juego un huevo a que dicha base de datos nunca existió y a que Atlas TI les suena a videojuego de farmeo espacial.

Es que hostias, no vale decir que has hecho tropecientos grupos de discusión, 2000 entrevistas y 500000 horas de trabajo de campo si no tienes ni medio procedimiento de registro, localización y análisis, si solo tienes capacidad para picotear la superficie no hagas perder el tiempo a los entrevistados, joder, pon menos redes de pesca pero mejor atendidas. Mejor una recogida de información más intensiva pero exhaustiva que intentar abarcar demasiado sin apretar.

Bacalá. Pero de la mala. No pasa un tribunal de TFM serio.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (4 Nov 2022)

Que a nadie le de por mirar la producción científica de las autoras, a la sazón miembras de la hunibersidap pública. todo son publicaciones sobre temas relevantes y urgentes para la sociedad española, no hay nada sobre temas marginales como el ciberactivismo feminista congoleño o el posfeminismo en los videoclips de badbunny, tampoco he visto nada sobre identidades queer en la serie Elite ni nada que se le parezca.


----------



## ashe (4 Nov 2022)

Por estas cosas quiero la legalización de los vientres de alquiler, y si la gente se va de putas deberían preguntarse las denominadas feministas el porque de ello.. ya adelanto que a día de hoy uno de los motivos son esas mismas arpias y lo que representan

Lo mas ironico es que con tanto feminismo están cavando su propia tumba.. que vale que en realidad lo que llaman derechos de la mujer ninguno ha sido logrado por estas sino concesiones por parte del hombre, pero ellas se lo creen que es por ellas.. cuando el fin de las leyes feministas actuales es precisamente fomentar ese tipo de mentalidad para entre otras cosas reducir la natalidad


----------



## Visilleras (4 Nov 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> El sociólogo de guardia ha llegado a su localidad para hablarles de prostitución de los métodos cualitativos. Si tiene una plaga de posmotontos acérquese al camión que paramos por poco rato
> 
> 
> Hamijas, por qué lo llamáis triangulación metodológica, si solo son diferentes espejos con los que miraros el ombligo...
> ...



Muy buena apreciación. No me habia fijado el la "metodologia"


----------



## RayoSombrio (4 Nov 2022)

zirick dijo:


> A todo le ponen nombres de mierda.
> 
> Odiamos el progresismo, fin.



Mas bien a eso que falsamente se autodenomina como "progresismo"


----------



## calzonazos (4 Nov 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> el himno de la manosfera nazi fachafranco pantanos edition



Mentira nuestro himno es este


----------



## Ancient Warrior (4 Nov 2022)

El hombre es Malo
..siempre es malo pero no por culpa de que la mujer cada vez más se vuelve provocativa y pone metas inalcanzables para la conquista ....postureo ...ningunear ...rebajar y demas técnicas de manipulación mental a los hombres que ya se están volviendo locos y no saben cómo actuar .

El problema de que el hombre genere odio es por qué no hay una mujer que lo calme .


----------



## Mongolo471 (4 Nov 2022)

Hablan de misoginia, cuando no es más que una crítica de las mujeres y su comportamiento, y un aviso a muchos hombres sobre lo que puede ocurrir en una relación. Mejor eso que el odio por el odio del feminismo, cosa que ya está causando estragos porque llevan a la locura con problemas mentales y suicidios.


----------



## Rael (4 Nov 2022)

Próximamente, jornadas de reeducación machista.


----------



## Rael (4 Nov 2022)

[QUOTE="bondiappcc dijo:


> ¿Nadie sabe decir cómo se accede a la Manosfera?



Entonarás cánticos en loor a Yog-Sothoth cuando las estrellas estén en su lugar.


----------



## skan (4 Nov 2022)

La misandria, el feminazismo y el hembrismo están mucho más extendidos


----------



## ElPajaroEspino (4 Nov 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Violencia sexual es no follar nada en 10 años.
> 
> Si no has pasado por eso no sabes lo que es la violencia sexual.
> 
> ...



Eso no es violencia sexual, tu no sabes de lo que hablas


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Nov 2022)

Que´escándalo, hombres que no se tragan el feminazismo, es intolerable, que poco progres y empáticos.


----------



## mullban (4 Nov 2022)

Entro, miro y salgo pitando. Ya lo que me faltaba en un viernes.


----------



## Rhaven (4 Nov 2022)

Todo eso podría resumirse en "los hombres tienen miedo de perder sus privilegios".

Periodismo de investigación de primer nivel.


----------



## GatoAzul (4 Nov 2022)

Siempre ha habido hombres, mujeres, gays, trans, etc...etc.
Lo que hoy en día mina la mente es la cantidad de propaganda que se hace al respecto. Puesto que todo ello es parte de agendas políticas y TODO está politizado.
Si los jóvenes tuviesen trabajo y sitios donde ir a relacionarse fuera de las redes sociales, muchos de los problemas mentales actuales dejarían de existir.


----------



## Hipérbole (4 Nov 2022)

Sí, existe la misoginia y la misandría y la misantropía, qué le vamos a hacer. Y para que sigan existiendo de forma más abrupta qué mejor que echar cuenta a los agitadores de masas. Un win-win para la monstruosidad que vivimos. 

Un saludo


----------



## Evander Holyfield (4 Nov 2022)

Malditos machistas que pretenden que las parásitas feministas se tengan que poner a trabajar, en vez de vivir a costa de los trabajadores y trabajadoras de este país 

Facha, Franco, machirulos, caca, culo.


----------



## CoLeXuS (4 Nov 2022)

qué cojones es la manosfera? pregunta seria


----------



## Play_91 (4 Nov 2022)

De la división viven los políticos. Si tu potencias un feminismo creas el efecto contrario.
Luego no es algo que les extrañe, es lo que pretenden conseguir. Y les viene bien.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (4 Nov 2022)

CoLeXuS dijo:


> qué cojones es la manosfera? pregunta seria



Podrían llamarlo "machosfera" y no sería un barbarismo anglo. Pero yo prefiero "manosfera", de "man", puesto que nos deja bien claro que las autoras parten de un marco teórico y epistemológico 100% anglo, desarrollado y pensado para la sociedad angla, metido con calzador en un contexto cultural y social totalmente distinto. 




Rhaven dijo:


> Todo eso podría resumirse en "los hombres tienen miedo de perder sus privilegios".
> 
> Periodismo de investigación de primer nivel.



Es mucho peor: ni siquiera es un reportaje periodístico al que se le suponen ciertas licencias, supuestamente se trata de una "investigación sociológica" que le han vendido a un buen precio al típico chiringuito castuzo. Y además se han sacado un par de publicaciones en revistas "indexadas" de esas suyas, lo cual suma en sus baremos de méritos a la hora de acceder a plazas jugosas, financiación para proyectos, etc. 

Es la acumulación de este tipo de mojones lo que engorda las redes clientelares y hace medrar a las sanguijuelas de departamento.


----------



## galdubat (4 Nov 2022)

Andrew tate les ha dado una patada en la espinilla


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (4 Nov 2022)

El feminismo subvencionado y dirigido desde arriba Vs la reacción no subvencionada, espontánea y originada desde la sociedad.


----------



## Sputnik (4 Nov 2022)

Ellos o nosotros


Casi no tenemos tiempo...


----------



## Kartoffeln (4 Nov 2022)

CoLeXuS dijo:


> qué cojones es la manosfera? pregunta seria





Kartoffeln dijo:


> *Mi canales PREFERIDOS de REDPILL & BLACK PILL*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GuillaumeFaye (4 Nov 2022)

No sé si fue en Burbuja o en FC, pero en un hilo sobre este tema un usuario comentaba que los foros de cornudos y divorciados no suponían ningún problema, sino que la auténtica amenaza era TikTok, pero claro, los boomers se han quedado en los foros y a ver cómo les explicas lo que es TikTok a estas alturas. Yo personalmente tengo muchas esperanzas en la juventud en algunos aspectos (feminismo, LGTBI, etc.) y soy pesimista en otras (inmigración), lo que está claro es que muchos chavales que jamás han entrado en ningún foro, ni siquiera han leído ningún libro sobre el tema, le dan la espalda al feminismo.


----------



## Menchi (5 Nov 2022)

Toda acción tiene su reacción.

Cuando atacas a todos los hombres no puedes esperar a que estos respondan a ese ataque. Unos lo harán con más virulencia y otros con menos.

Pero en general veo que lo único que están haciendo los hombres es adaptarse a las circunstancias que de manera interesada se están fomentando por cierta parte de la sociedad.

Y lo mejor que hacemos, es no callarnos y empezar a hablar de ello.

Siempre se nos ha dicho que nunca compartirmos nuestras emociones. Pues hablamos de esos elementos que nos están jodiendo la vida de manera clara y, ¿ahora tampoco valen porque no gustan, porque molestan, porque sabemos que nos están jodiendo a conciencia y con toda intencionalidad?

Pues ojalá nunca nos callen.


----------



## cobi83 (7 Nov 2022)

Cristina Fallarás lo ha comentado en un artículo...


----------



## cobi83 (7 Nov 2022)

Y un poco más sobre la hipergamia... Ahora hay Yotubers que enseñan a convertirte en una mujer florero...


----------



## alguiencualquiera (12 Nov 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> Antifeminista = Misógino
> 
> No “vacunado” de covid = magufo de extremaderecha
> 
> La neolengua a tope.



No queremos a gente que esté en el medio. O misoginia o muerte.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (17 Nov 2022)

Cuando vi el programa del Intermedio donde salió la maricona de Guayomin y la Sandra Sabatés, estaba gritando como loco. 
Me defecaba vivo. Kakskakdkjamdks.

Por cierto, Sandra y Dani Mateo, como granollerense que soy como vosotros dos, me dáis puta vergüenza. Menuda forma de representar la ciudad. Una loca del coño hibristofílica y un macaco retrasado que se limpia los mocos con la bandera. Os ponía contra la pared y os dejaba como un colador.


----------



## serie de netflix (17 Nov 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> La gran renuncia, a trabajar, emparejarse, etc... han conseguido lo que querian, ahora quien saca el pais adelante? quien va a currar de sol a sol por sus hijos y familia? quien tiene familia?
> 
> He leido un titular hace nada diciendo que el 50% japoneses adultos nunca ha tenido una cita, vamos a la japonizacion de la sociedad y lo peor es que ellos al menos controlan el gasto e inmigracion, pero aqui ni eso, asi que vamos a ir parejos a ellos dentro de poco y les superaremos en algun momento porque estamos haciendo las cosas no mal, sino peor que ellos. El caso es que a mi me da ya todo igual, de hecho me hace gracia ver como se estrella el tren sin que nadie pueda presionar el freno.



yo tengo ganas de ver todo arder

atpc esta basura de sociedad y que les follen a las mujeras, malos bichos la mayoria, falsas y manipuladoras interesadas

y "aliados feministas" muchos hay aunque sean no declarados, manginas, betazos/omegazos, progres, palilleros... todos basura tironucable


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Nov 2022)

la mano floja de los gays sujeta a un bebé imaginario igual que el bolso de las occidentales.


" la mano floja de los gays es porque sujetan a un bebé imaginario " esa parte del cerebro destinada a la reproducción, en los gays es de hembra . Todas las hembras desde nuestros antepasados primates hasta las africanas actuales, llevan un bebé sujetado en su pecho. En las occidentales el bolso...




www.burbuja.info


----------

